# Duyuru > Gündem >  Yunanistan'ı kurtarmak TOBB'a mı kaldı?

## bozok

*Yunanistan’ı kurtarmak TOBB’a mı kaldı?*



Türkiye Odalar ve Borsalar Birliği (TOBB) Başkanı Rifat Hisarcıklıoğlu, Yunanistan gezisinde ekonomik krizle boğuşan Yunan sanayicileri kurtarmak için harekete geçmiş.

Hisarcıklıoğlu, Yunanistan’ın Gümülcine sanayi bölgesinde incelemelerde bulunurken buradaki fabrikaların yüzde 85’inin krizden dolayı kapandığını görünce Türk sanayicilerine seslenerek “Buradaki fabrikaların yüzde 85’i çalışmıyor. Gelin bunları ucuza kapatın ve buradaki insanlar işsiz kalmasın” demiş.

Başbakan Erdoğan’ın Körfez sermayesini Türkiye’ye yatırım yapmaya çağırarak binlerce kişiye iş yaratmak isterken, TOBB Başkanı’nın Türk işadamlarını Yunanistan’da fabrika almaya davet etmesi büyük çelişki yaratıyor. Hisarcıklıoğlu Yunanistan’ın değil TOBB’un Başkanı. Sayın Hisarcıklıoğlu Yunanistan’ı bıraksın, önce ekonomik krizle boğuşan kendi üyelerini kurtarmaya çalışsın. Hele resmi rakamlarla yüzde 12 dolayında işsizi olan ülkemiz duruken, Yunanistan’ın işsizliğini düşünmesi sanırım kendi üyelerini hayrete düşürmüştür. Başkan Hisarcıklıoğlu’nun bu açıklamasını okurken bir ara Türk sanayicileri fabrikalarını Mısır’a taşımaya çağıran dönemin TİM Başkanı Oğuz Satıcı aklıma geldi. Rifat Hisarcıklıoğlu’na bir tavsiyem var. Bana gönderdiği açıklamada ne kadar zengin olduğunu yazmıştı. Madem Yunanistan o kadar karlı, servetinin hepsini götür, orada kapanmakta olan fabrikaları bizzat sen satın al ki, Yunanistan işçileri işsiz kalmasın, nasıl olsa Türkiye’deki işsizler senin sorunun değil. Rifat Hisarcıklıoğlu’na, Oğuz Satıcı Mısır’ın kalkınmasını istemişti şimdi nerede? Siz de Yunanistan’ın kalkınmasını istiyorsunuz. Korkarım sizin de yarın nerede olduğunuzu birbirimize soracağız.


*Aydın AYAYDIN* / VATAN GZT. / 16 Ocak 2011

----------

